# Too much for sheep?



## fivecardstudpts (Dec 9, 2011)

I am looking at getting some sheep, romneys, and have finally found a breeder in my area. He has offered me 4, or 5 sheep, one ram, two ewes, and either one or two lambs for 1300.00.  Ill be honest that I really don't know the going price for romneys. Too much, just right, a really good deal?
Thanks 
Jessica


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Dec 9, 2011)

That is WAY WAY WAY too high. This is just my opinion but the most I've ever given for a sheep was $265 for a purebred dorper ram. All my ewes were $120 and less


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 9, 2011)

Thats a bit expensive.


----------



## kstaven (Dec 9, 2011)

This depends on what part of the country you are in and how good his stock is. For run of the mill stock it is too much. For top end breeding stock it really isn't extreme at all.


----------



## fivecardstudpts (Dec 9, 2011)

Well...poop. Was really hoping on getting some sheep. Been looking for romney for a long time. Oh well, the search continues. 


I am from Maine, if that helps. Im not sure the quality of his sheep. I am def. not an expert. I have dealt with sheep at different farms that I have worked at, but I have not had the pleasure of owning any (yet...) 

thanks
jessica


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 10, 2011)

fivecardstudpts said:
			
		

> Well...poop. Was really hoping on getting some sheep. Been looking for romney for a long time. Oh well, the search continues.
> 
> 
> I am from Maine, if that helps. Im not sure the quality of his sheep. I am def. not an expert. I have dealt with sheep at different farms that I have worked at, but I have not had the pleasure of owning any (yet...)
> ...


http://mainesheepbreeders.org/breeder.shtml


----------



## secuono (Dec 10, 2011)

My trio of Southdown Babydolls were 1k. Rarely go for less than $400 each. 
Romneys go for $150-200 here.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 10, 2011)

Like kstaven said, it really depends.  Ask him if he shows, ask him if he can explain why they're more than run of the mill Romneys.  Does he show his fleeces?  The last Romney ewe I bought was a bred yearling and I paid $175 for her.  She wasn't superb, but she was a nice brood ewe with a decent fleece.


----------



## goodhors (Dec 10, 2011)

I would agree that WINNING show stock is probably higher priced.  They should be the closest
to the "ideal" Romney in size, body shape, desired fleece quality.  You buy here to improve 
your flock with an excellent ram, or starting to grade up your flock with bred ewes.  

You may want to get involved with some Romney breeders, local sheep folks, to educate 
yourself on what good, better and the best sheep look like.  So MUCH is in how well your eyes
are trained in looking.  Same is true with any livestock, and by looking at the the OK sheep 
compared to a REALLY GOOD one, you SHOULD be able to see the differences in quality.  As
you develop "your eyes" you will start picking up the more subtle differences between animals,
can point to the good areas, while also seeing the poorer points that need improving.  

How good is the local 4-H program?  Getting involved there should help you find Judging competitons, 
shows and sales, to polish your skils at.  Even if you are too old for 4-H, volunteers at these activities
can benefit from seeing the animals.  Veiwing and learning the desirable from the poor in 
choosing the first thru fourth place animal.  Better to know what you are looking at, than to buy poorer
quality and sell at a loss because they don't produce what is expected in wool quality, good built lambs.

There are MANY reasons why the better animals are designed the way they are.  Culled out of the 
lesser sheep to be kept instead of sold.  You need to learn those reasons and it will help your 
eyes in looking at various animals to pick the best ones.

Depending on what you want from your sheep, the purchase price is going to be the main difference
in owning better sheep than cheap sheep.  They will both cost about the same to feed and care for, 
just that your final product is worth more to sell.  Higher wool quality, better price for breeding lambs
you don't keep.  Quality is a fairly dependable breeding trait, so more valuable to purchase at the start.
You need to be an educated consumer, able to tell quality by looking at the animals.  Other wise you 
may be paying way too much for low quality animals, won't make your money back in selling the products.
Price is NOT always a quality indicator of an animal.  Your learned knowledge will help you make good 
decisions as you view what is available in sheep.  The seller you spoke of may be top-notch, or just high 
priced.  Without knowledge, you will have a hard time deciding.


----------



## Hillsvale (Dec 10, 2011)

fivecardstudpts said:
			
		

> Well...poop. Was really hoping on getting some sheep. Been looking for romney for a long time. Oh well, the search continues.
> 
> 
> I am from Maine, if that helps. Im not sure the quality of his sheep. I am def. not an expert. I have dealt with sheep at different farms that I have worked at, but I have not had the pleasure of owning any (yet...)
> ...


Jessica you should post where you are from in your profile.... it helps everyone and as someone stated depends on where you are from. In Canada we seem to pay way more for everything.... right from food to livestock!

For instance we are buying highland cows.... one of which I have asked be kept with the bull until the spring (when we pick up the cow and a 2 YO male (not cow lingo'd yet) .. the bred cow will be 800. all are registered so I could transfer if I wanted but many think that's too much. Our cow is currently in with the only registered black highland bull whos sire is an award winning bull out of Ontario (one of his babies was born yesterday and 15 pounds bigger than her prior offspring, and he was too cute for words).

I think it really comes down to finding what you want, making sure they are healthy, happy and being comfortable with the local prices and what you are being charged. I truly think that most breeders are charging what the market can bear. But I am pretty trusting too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

That sounds WAY TOO EXPENSIVE !!!! Now I am not in the market for sheep nor do I own any but I personally think that is wayyyyyyy too much !!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

fivecardstudpts said:
			
		

> I am looking at getting some sheep, romneys, and have finally found a breeder in my area. He has offered me 4, or 5 sheep, one ram, two ewes, and either one or two lambs for 1300.00.  Ill be honest that I really don't know the going price for romneys. Too much, just right, a really good deal?
> Thanks
> Jessica


I don't know...that sounds about right...for purebred, registered stock, anyways. Especially if you figure about $300-$400 for the ram, plus $150-$250 per ewe and per lamb...commercial stock...well I wouldn't pay more than $200 or $300 for a ram and probably no more than $150/ewe and certainly no more than $200/lamb, depending on weight.


----------



## fivecardstudpts (Dec 10, 2011)

well, it is for 4 sheep I guess. 1 ram, 2 ewes, and one lamb. The ram alone is almost $400.00. 

Jessica


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 13, 2011)

Honestly, if you are getting nice purebred registered breeding stock from a good farm, you can expect to pay at least $400 for a ram. As for ewes, depending on quality and age, you should see prices of $150-$300 at least.


----------

